# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة الشيخ المحقق محمد مصطفى الأعظمي رحمه الله

## محمد طه شعبان

توفي اليوم الأربعاء الشيخ المحقق محمد مصطفى الأعظمي رحمه الله.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نشأته:
وقد ولد الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى في الهند سنة 1350، وتخرج في دار العلوم بديوبند في حدود سنة 1372، ثم التحق بالأزهر بمصر، والتحق بقسم التخصص بكلية اللغة العربية، وحصل على شهادة العالمية مع الإجازة بالتدريس، ثم رجع إلى الهند، ونال العالمية العالية من جامعة كمبردج. ثم قَدِم إلى مكة المكرمة ودرّس بكلية الشريعة، ثم انتقل إلى كلية الشريعة بالرياض مدرساً مصطلحَ الحديث في قسم الثقافة الإسلامية.
مؤلفاته:
من أشهر تصانيفه: دراسات في الحديث النبوي وتاريخ تدوينه، ومنهج النقد عند المحدثين، وألحق به قطعة من مختصر التمييز لمسلم، وأخرج ما وقف عليه من مختصر المختصر لابن خزيمة، وأخرج أيضاً: الموطأ للإمام مالك - رواية الليثي، والسنن لابن ماجه. ومن أحسن كتبه: كتابه الذي صنفه في تاريخ تدوين القرآن الكريم، نسف فيه دعوى تحريف القرآن، كتبه باللغة الإنجليزية.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وجزاه عن الإسلام والمسلمين خيرا.
http://yaqein.net/politics/78088

----------


## ياسر زيد

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة و أدخله فسيح جناته

----------


## مصطفى البغدادي

رحمه الله

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة واسكنه فسيح جنات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحم الله مولانا الأعظمي ورفع درجته في الصالحين المهديين.

----------

